
Startups Tap a New Talent Pool: Pandemic-Weary College Students - dpflan
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-08-17/startups-tap-a-new-talent-pool-pandemic-weary-college-students
======
JMTQp8lwXL
It's better than no talent, but it takes quite a bit of investment to get an
engineer with no industry experience up to speed: to be independent enough to
get their own work released/deployed, and to approach engineering in a way
where you build things to be resilient (though, for startups, 'throw it all
away' makes this less important). It's a win for startups, but it's a small
win.

There's much lamenting about the demand for seniors being greater than
juniors, but also, there's a reason for it. Companies often need folks who
they can drop and have be immediately productive. Delivering quickly at scale
is a competitive advantage.

